# help with diluting peptides



## mooner (Mar 16, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]how much bacteriostatic water do you put in :
cjc 1295 5 mg 
to get the 100 mcg a shot


and how about the ghrp 6 5 mg

what dosage on it and how to dilute [/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 16, 2012)

If you were to use 2.5 mls of BAC on a 5mg vial - 100mcg's = 5iu's

Dosing on the ghrp is usually anywhere from 100 - 200mcg's administered 2-3 x per day.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 16, 2012)

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 16, 2012)

I was too lazy to get the link... lol.  Thanks!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 16, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I was too lazy to get the link... lol.  Thanks!!



You've got it for me before!


----------

